# Its almost here :)



## bigjr (Mar 5, 2009)

I keep lookin at the camper in excitement thinking of dewinterizeing and start booking camp sites I know its a little early but it sure is gettin close :yippie::yippie:


----------



## rksolid (Apr 16, 2011)

It's really not to early to start booking I'm already checking and making reservations that way I can get a jump on some ot the best campgrounds and the spots I feel are the best.


----------



## eanddrice (Nov 12, 2008)

:thumbup1: It is definately not too early to start booking, I've already got two reservations made!! And, we actually went weekend before last for a three night getaway. It was still cold (water pipes froze) but we had a blast anyway!!


----------



## edwinjd (Sep 8, 2011)

I agree with rksolid and eandrice. It's always a good idea to make your reservations ahead of time. We got a couple of reservations already set starting next month, and can't wait to get out and do some camping, too.


----------



## bigjr (Mar 5, 2009)

with our area we get so much spring flooding its hard to plan during that time of year but we still try


----------



## get_away_guenthers (Jun 20, 2011)

We're also very anxious to get out all the camping supplies....tho this year we'll be bringing an extra little one with us.  Can't wait to be sitting around the campfires and traveling.


----------



## crawford (Nov 25, 2009)

never to early weather been great in east TN already started:10220::comfort_::thumbup1:


----------



## rksolid (Apr 16, 2011)

Made tried to make reservations today for June 9th weekend at out of town campground found it was booked up already, so made change of plans we won't be staying at the lake but have a short drive to the lake.


----------



## bigjr (Mar 5, 2009)

Well have three trips so far planned and hopefully many more but boy the bugs are sure going to be bad this year :smack-head:


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

WHAT!? You've planned THREE trips and don't even consider posting the details so we can be envious!?

:rotflmao1:

Just teasin'.....

Just kiddin'. A lot of our travels have subsided a lot now that grandkids (all less than 3 years old) have come along and we prefer to spend more time around them. When they get a little older, we're taking them with us on our trips. Their parents (our kids) will just have to get used to it.

In the meantime we'll travel precariously through the forum members' plans and events. Have fun everyone!


----------



## bigjr (Mar 5, 2009)

Ok Art well here we go we have three trips to the Herman winery's so far yes its our Disney land and yes my happiest place on earth:clapping: And one to Carlyle lake for labor day we havent planned our yearly float trip yet hummmm :shrug: but im sure its comeing oh yeah and wifey and I are goin to Cabo next month were turning 40 this year so goin to Cabo :thumbup1:


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

I have no idea on those places but just the fact you have plans is enough to make me envious. Have fun, when it's time.


----------



## bigjr (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks man so cant you get the camper with a nursery model? surly someones come up with one LOL ohh and not to rub it in but planed another one to Lake Shellbyville nice place ill send photos soon as my wife posts them for me :thumbup1:


----------



## Lifetimer (Oct 10, 2011)

only a couple of trips reserved...... I have Chattanooga in April, Townsend and Gatlinburg in May, Stone Mountain in July, Gatlinburg again in Septemeber and October. I plan on at least 4 "this looks like a great weekend" trips for in-between.


----------



## bigjr (Mar 5, 2009)

Lifetimer show off:rotflmao1: those sound alot better then ours around here LOL one day when im retired ill go to those places as long as I can afford the diesel :bang:


----------



## KentuckyCamper (Mar 9, 2012)

Well I have 4 reservations, memorial day, 4th July weekend, labor day, and one the first week of may!! I am going to try and dewinterize my camper this weekend!!! Here in KY, if you dont get your reservations in for the major holidays 6 months out, your lucky to get one!! I learned that the hard way.


----------

